# 20 year old Consolidated Dutchwest Cat stove



## raybonz (Feb 7, 2008)

Installed this stove when I built this house about 20 years ago. The chimney is Stucco cultured stone and the hearth is bluestone. I replaced the cat once so far and last night it ran over 8 hrs. and was still running catalytic when I got up! Many have remarked that this is a junk stove but I have to say it has served me well and it still looks and runs like new. The blower is something I grafted on and bought from grainger for about $30.00 instead of the overpriced one from the manufacturer. All I needed to do was redrill the mounting holes and paint it black..

Ray


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 7, 2008)

Glad ya got a good one. I have always liked the look of the DW stoves and darn near bought one in 1985.


----------



## raybonz (Feb 7, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Glad ya got a good one. I have always liked the look of the DW stoves and darn near bought one in 1985.


Hi Bart!
Yeah I was sold the minute I saw them.. At the time they were running a sale plus I got all the accessories free too... Too good to pass up. Since I've resolved my draft problem it has been running great and not a single back puff for 3 weeks straight and I run 24/7.... What I want to get now is a good enameled cast iron steamer for short money... Ya gotta have patience if you want good deals!

Ray


----------



## Metal (Feb 7, 2008)

Aren't lampshades combustible?


----------



## SlyFerret (Feb 7, 2008)

raybonz said:
			
		

> I replaced the cat once so far



So, is that the new cat or the old cat there in the picture?

-SF


----------



## raybonz (Feb 7, 2008)

Leelli said:
			
		

> Aren't lampshades combustible?



Yes they are but that isn't as close as it appears.. Plus there is no door on that side of the stove.

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Feb 7, 2008)

SlyFerret said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the new cat, we ate the old one and it tasted like chicken! 

Ray


----------



## whphel (Feb 8, 2008)

I think that stove looks great. It has an old timeless look and goes perfect in that house. I dont blame you for keeping it as long as it keeps you warm and burns clean its all good.


----------



## North of 60 (Feb 8, 2008)

A nice setting a nice home. A 20 year old stove, I think it has proven itself.  I think the saying that goes for this one is (They sure dont make them like they use to.)  Good on YA.  N of 60  ;-)


----------



## raybonz (Feb 8, 2008)

whphel said:
			
		

> I think that stove looks great. It has an old timeless look and goes perfect in that house. I dont blame you for keeping it as long as it keeps you warm and burns clean its all good.



Thanks whphel!
The 1st floor is rustic with exposed beams and basically all wood (Log home with standard construction on 2nd floor).. I have learned lots at this forum so someday when it's time for a new stove I can make a good decision.

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Feb 8, 2008)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> A nice setting a nice home. A 20 year old stove, I think it has proven itself.  I think the saying that goes for this one is (They sure dont make them like they use to.)  Good on YA.  N of 60  ;-)



Hello North!
Thanx for the kind words! Sounds like you live in God's country where you are. Would love to visit there someday..

Ray


----------

